# I thought Geese were smarter than this!!!



## tanman (Dec 16, 2007)

My Brother-in-law and I went to FB Turpin unit this morning. We hadn't been out in a couple of weeks so we didn't know what to expect. We had a couple of ducks in the boat when I heard this lone goose calling. I do have a goose call but I have no idea what the hell to do with it. I can make clucking and a few feed calls but I think I suck. To my shock the goose turned and came toward us I hate to tell this part but we emptied our guns at this goose and missed all 6 shots. I think we were a little to excited it being the first goose of the season, and Mother in Law who would hang me if she found out I shot a goose. Well the goose left but didn't know where to go so it continued to circle around the open water. I continued to give it my best on my Bill Saunders Traffic. The dumb goose turned and was coming right back at us. I need to mention I have no Goose decoys in my spread. I have about 100 ducks, 2 wonderducks, and a spinner. The goose is probably 200 yards away and my brother in law pulls up on a perfect drake Gadwall right over the decoys and drops him. I though for sure the goose would leave, but it keep coming right toward us, I pull up and drop him with one shot this time. First goose of the season. I was so excited for my retrieve (no Dog) I fell going after it. Waders full of water and both arms soaked to the armpits. I need to invest in a good dog. After I regained my composer, I thought the only thing that would make this story any better would be some BLING BLING!!! Sure enough as I picked it up, it had a leg band. I really think the band was cutting the circulation off to its head. I guess it just wanted to end it this way. It will sure taste good this weekend. Any good recipes?? 3 green wing teal drakes, Gadwall Drake and 1 big fat Goose!!!! Pretty fun Monday morning.


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

You are one lucky SOB. Nice goin man!

Sorry I dont have any good goose recipes.


----------



## pintail (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice work tanman! That's crazy you got a second go around at him. Makes it even better that you whacked him. Stoked for ya!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Saweet! You would've been really pissed to miss again-good thing you took your time :wink: Keep us posted on where it's from :mrgreen:


----------



## pintail (Apr 20, 2008)

Haha i wont lie to ya I only read half your post and didn't see the band part. You are one lucky son of a gun.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Congrats on the goose

Now place the goose on a piece of cardboard, cook at 325 degrees until done, then throw it away and eat the cardboard. :mrgreen: 

I make mine into jerky.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats on the goose and the band. it sounds like that goose was a northern bird and was looking some where to rest. way top go.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good job.... Thats cool that it was banded and pretty funny that you couldn't chase it away even though you guys were shooting ducks in front of it. :lol: 

Had a goose working around the east shore yesterday that seemed pretty dumb as well. It flew only about ten feet over the dike, drawing no shots, flew about 50 yards behind me on the first pass, went down the shore then back over the dike, came back over the dike for a third time, all the while guys on the dike and down the north end of Unit 1 were wailing at it. I never picked up the goose call and it flew right on the edge of my dekes... straight crossing shot only 35 yards out. I didn't shoot..... I don't know why, but I justified it by telling myself the other guys who were trying to work the goose in would be pissed if I shot a goose they were calling at. Stupid, I know. I kicked myself for it all morning after things completely died. It would have been my first goose ever... I saw and heard some guys to the north of me shoot about six times... I'm thinking they missed because I never saw a splash or saw anyone walk out to get it.... they fired again a few minutes later and I don't know if they dropped it in the grass or if it just flew by again.


----------



## 2muchsnow (Dec 3, 2007)

It was a strange one that's for sure. What would have made it even better would have been if those 7 other geese would have decided to head over our way as well. Be interesting to know where that goose was banded, if he was from out of town, or wacked out on golf course fertilizer. Didn't seem to make sense to me. Get shot at 6 times and come back again. 
BTW, Moki was grabbing at the gadwall and and carried the GWT around the back yard a little bit. Hopefully By next season we won't have to make our own retrieves!

Congrats on the bling! Let's see if we can get some more with Boser! Thanks again!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

2muchsnow said:


> It was a strange one that's for sure. What would have made it even better would have been if those 7 other geese would have decided to head over our way as well. Be interesting to know where that goose was banded, if he was from out of town, or *wacked out on golf course fertilizer*. Didn't seem to make sense to me. Get shot at 6 times and come back again.
> BTW, Moki was grabbing at the gadwall and and carried the GWT around the back yard a little bit. Hopefully By next season we won't have to make our own retrieves!
> 
> Congrats on the bling! Let's see if we can get some more with Boser! Thanks again!


 :mrgreen: :lol: :mrgreen: I love that stuff :wink:


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

awesome job todd....


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Got to love it!!! I got my first band last thursday! I made mine into some AWESOME jerky. I dont like the taste or smell of waterfowl and when I was cleaning mine, I was about gagging with the smell. I followed the directions on the cure and this post helped me a lot. viewtopic.php?f=19&t=10960&p=125771&hilit=unreal+must+try#p125771 
I have been meaning to thank utahgolf for posting it. I would do all the ducks you got like this... I know I am going to now. If you do, make sure you cut the meat into thin strips like it says, I made a few a little thick and they where a little chewy. Good stuff though and he is right, it tastes better than beef jerky!! [attachment=0:3jvryosx]a.jpg[/attachment:3jvryosx]


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

hey congrats on the honk and the band (even if it was a suicide bird  :wink: ). be sure to post up the band info. 8) 

nortah,

i negleced to read that post about the jerky, but i know if you partially freeze the breasts before you cut into strips you will get more consistent results in thickness. oh, and try an electric knife...


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Longgun said:


> nortah,
> i negleced to read that post about the jerky, but i know* if you partially freeze the breasts before you cut into strips you will get more consistent results in thickness.* oh, and try an electric knife...


Your pretty smart Longgun....and that's true ! It works with all cuts of meat and holds the meat more ridgid while it is being cut.... 

Sooooo, Nor-tah, that looks good !!! When are we going fishing next ?? :? :lol:

Why don't you grow up ? _O\


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Sorry to interupt your thread tanman...  

So....now I read the story.... :roll: 

Good story too ! I'd bet that is going to be one 'ole tough bird to cook. Sounds like it's pretty old....


----------



## CANTSHOOT (Oct 17, 2008)

I shot my first goose ever two weekends ago and it was banded. Took it home and grilled it with some steak seasoning. Real simple but tasted amazing.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Skin it, don't pluck it. 
Remove as much fat as possible.
Using an injector needle inject TWO squares of melted butter into the bird making sure that the breast gets most of it. Like 1 1/2.
You can use honey butter if you really want to make it nummy.
Season the outside of the bird with any kind of spices that you like, rubbing it into the meat well.
Stuff the bird with whatever your favorite dressing is, I will give you the recipe for mine in a min.
Put the bird in a bag and put some more butter and honey in there, I usually use at least another full square of butter and about a cup of honey.
Place the bird on it's back and tie the legs together at the joint.
Seal the bag and place in a roasting pan. Bird still on it's back.
Fill the roasting pan with water to 1/2" from top.
Set oven at 250 degrees. Cook bird for AT LEAST 4 hours, usually closer to 6, or until it falls apart which is when it is DONE, and you will never have a more tender bird. Turn bird over on it's breast last hour for extra moist meat.
If impatient, make sure meat thermometer is over 160 in thickest part of stuffing, rare goose is not bad but raw eggs can kill you. :shock: 

Stuffing:
1 to 1 1/2 loaves of cheap bread, NOT BREAD CRUMBS. Albertsons $1.00 loaves are perfect.
2-eggs
1/2 cup honey
1 can of chopped clams, drained.
6 pack beer. 1/2 a beer+ for the stuffing :lol: 
1/4 cup milk or use more of the beer.
1/2 stick butter, softened or melted.
poultry seasoning or ground sage
garlic salt and/or garlic powder
Onion powder if you like it.
Lawry's season salt.
NOTE: I despise vegetation so I don't use any , YOU can replace salts/spices with onions and/or garlic if desired. If you add celery I don't want to know about it. -)O(- 

ALL liquid ingredients plus clams into large bowl. mix thoroughly, add spices. Start small like 1-teaspoon of each, then adjust to taste as you go. It should take LOTS more than that but tastes differ.
Break bread up and add into bowl 3-4 slices at a time. mixing thoroughly after each.
Keep adding bread until you are having trouble getting it to mix. When pieces of bread are starting to appear unmixed, you are probably done. IF you need more stuffing than what you have increase amounts of everything but eggs 1 egg per loaf or partial. 
Taste frequently to make sure spices are strong enough, but be careful of the salts. Uncooked stuffing will taste stronger than cooked so use enough, you can add salt at table. 
I just stick a finger in and taste the tip.
This recipe is infinitely variable, don't like something, take it out, want something else in it, add it. More for swan, less for ducks, etc. I use this in all my poultry whether shot or bought.
Never had a complaint yet.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Longgun said:


> hey congrats on the honk and the band (even if it was a suicide bird  :wink: ). be sure to post up the band info. 8)
> 
> nortah,
> 
> i negleced to read that post about the jerky, but i know if you partially freeze the breasts before you cut into strips you will get more consistent results in thickness. oh, and try an electric knife...


Good advise, thanks.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

_Honey....._that's a new one on me...I like honey ! 

Sounds like a good recipe Artoxx....


----------

